# Wenn wir diese schöne Gärten überqueren



## Misao

Hallo! necesito ayuda con una traducción turísitca. La verdad es que el texto en castellano es bastante malo, por eso me gustaría que me dijérais si he traducido unas cosas bien o están fatal. 
Gracias.

Ahí van las frases:
 
1. Al atravesar estos bellos jardines nos encontramos con el Banco Santander, símbolo de la importancia de la ciudad para el desarrollo de la banca en España. 
- Wenn wir diese schöne Gärten überqueren, erreichen wir das *Banco Santander*, das die Wichtigkeit der Stadt für die Entwiklung des spanisches Bank symbolisch darstellt. 
 
2. Avanzando apenas unos pasos nos encontramos con la plaza de Pombo y la característica arquitectura de sus edificios, entre los que destaca el Real Club de Regatas. 
- Gehen wir nur ein Paar Schritte weiter, so stehen wir vor der characterischer Architektur von den Gebäuden im Pomboplatz, unter den das „Real Club de Regatas“ herausstellen.
 
 
También acepto sugerencias  Danke schön/ Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Whodunit

Misao said:
			
		

> Hallo! necesito ayuda con una traducción turísitca. La verdad es que el texto en castellano es bastante malo, por eso me gustaría que me dijérais si he traducido unas cosas bien o están fatal.
> Gracias.
> 
> Ahí van las frases:
> 
> 1. Al atravesar estos bellos jardines nos encontramos con el Banco Santander, símbolo de la importancia de la ciudad para el desarrollo de la banca en España.
> - Wenn wir diese schönen Gärten überqueren, erreichen wir die *Banco Santander*, die die Wichtigkeit der Stadt für die Entwicklung der spanischen Bank symbolisch darstellt.
> 
> 2. Avanzando apenas unos pasos nos encontramos con la plaza de Pombo y la característica arquitectura de sus edificios, entre los que destaca el Real Club de Regatas.
> - Gehen wir nur ein paar Schritte weiter, so stehen wir vor der charakteristischen Architektur der Gebäude auf dem Pomboplatz, unter dem der „Real Club de Regatas“ hervorragt.
> 
> 
> También acepto sugerencias  Danke schön/ Muchas gracias a todos.



Although I don't know Spanish very good, let me correct your German phrases. But wait a while if there'll be someone who knows if your translation is correct...


----------



## Misao

Thank you very much whodunit!! 
this text is driving me crazy!
It's perfect! Muak!!


----------



## ITA

Hallo Leute :eine Fragen Bitte,si ellos atraviesan los bellos jardines ¿no se utiliza "durch  wenn wir durch.................?  
Danke,Ita.


----------



## Misao

Bueno, según los textos paralelos que tengo, con "überqueren" no se usa la preposición durch...o al menos así aparece.


----------



## ITA

Misao said:
			
		

> Bueno, según los textos paralelos que tengo, con "überqueren" no se usa la preposición durch...o al menos así aparece.



ahhh o.k. esperemos a ver que dice el experto


----------



## Whodunit

ITA said:
			
		

> Hallo Leute :eine Fragen Bitte,si ellos atraviesan los bellos jardines ¿no se utiliza "durch  wenn wir durch.................?
> Danke,Ita.



¡Ay, me he equivocado! Tiene que llamarse: Wenn wir diese schöne Gärten durchqueren.


----------



## ITA

whodunit said:
			
		

> ¡Ay, me he equivocado! Tiene que llamarse: Wenn wir diese schöne Gärten durchqueren.



was bedeutet "queren"  durchqueren,überqueren?
Whodunit   siempre alerta für hilfen.


----------



## Misao

ITA, durchqueren y überqueren significan "atravesar". Queren, como verbo, no existe. Supongo que durchqueren sirve para decir que atraviesas algo como puede ser un parque, con árboles y cosas así, y überqueren se usa para decir que atraviesas una Plaza, por ejemplo, que suele estár más despejada (sin contar a los niños y esas cosas )


----------



## Whodunit

Misao said:
			
		

> ITA, durchqueren y überqueren significan "atravesar". Queren, como verbo, no existe. Supongo que durchqueren sirve para decir que atraviesas algo como puede ser un parque, con árboles y cosas así, y überqueren se usa para decir que atraviesas una Plaza, por ejemplo, que suele estár más despejada (sin contar a los niños y esas cosas )



You explained it perfectly.


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> You explained it perfectly.


 
This also might help:

diagonal   die Quere  
oblique direction   die Quere

This gives the meanin "across". Break down "a cross". It may help to explain why the ending "~queren" has to do with crossing something even though it does not exist separately as a verb.

Gaer


----------

